# House and 4 + acres



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

It is hard to admit I made a mistake, but that I have. 
I am neither strong enough to handle this place nor have the will too.

The place is one of constant charm and feeling of seclusion. With the screened in porch from which you can sit and watch the wild animals play, hear the rich sounds of the birds singing to the old barn that takes you back to yesteryear this place is attractive.

This soil is good! Deep in most places I have dug in planting four pears and two apple trees to somewhat more shallow and rocks. There is an excellent garden spot. this place would be the love of a gardener as there are hundreds if not thousands of jonquil, narcissus, daffodils and irises.There are lilacs, spirea, mock orange, and other flowering shrubs and plants. Walnut trees, an apricot, dogwood, wild cherry are in the park like yard.
There is a metal building for housing, tiller, mowers, tools, etc .
Also a large cellar for storm or other use.


The house has a screened in porch and patio kitchen, dining, living room combo with fireplace, hardwood floors, two bedrooms, , mud room, 1 1/2 baths, large utility room. Mudroom could be turned in to a bedroom,even the utility could make a spare bedroom- it is that big.

Located 1 mile north of a small town, within an hours drive of Springfield, Mo, you have privacy, the quietness of country living, yet close to the lakes and the city.

I expected to see a place where I could attach pictures did I miss it?


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

you have to upload them from your computer to photobucket and then copy the link under each pic over here to the reply box, when you post, the link will be a pic if done right, or you could make a photo album there on photobucket and just post a link to the photobucket album


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Price?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

and..which way from Springfield? Is it North, East? South?? along the Arkansas border?? I know it can't be an hour West and still be in Missouri..LOL..


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Sounds beautiful!! How much are you looking to sell for?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Here are 3 pictures If I have done the upload correctly. 

http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/?start=all

Price will be with or without cabinets $58000 without or $65000 with new cabinets.
Work is in progress now at the home.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I love the porch. Sitting in my wicker rocker on the porch is one of the things I really enjoy doing.

Nomad


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

So beautiful! Please, how much???? Thx, Laure ldc


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

North of Springfield . I bought this place because of the beauty, the peace and quiet, it is hard to sell it!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Need indoor photos, taxes, septic, water, frontage, etc.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

the more details you can include about the specs (how many beds, how many baths, town name, ect) as well as inside pictures would be very helpfull...

looks beautiful form the outside, unfortunatly though about double my budget.
im sure youll find a wonderfull new family for it.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

anniew said:


> Need indoor photos, taxes, septic, water, frontage, etc.


House is a mess inside right now to try to take pictures, I took the cabinets out, put new flooring down. The new cabinets are not in yet, there are tools scattered all around- everything needed for the jobs mentioned. Most of everything in the house is jammed into two rooms to allow working space.

I also took out a wall between the kitchen/dining room and the living room
As I said in the first post. there are 2 bedrooms but the utility and the mudroom could be turned into a bedroom if need be as they are both heated. The house is all electric , has a Lennox furnace. Fireplace is prettier than functional.
House is oak framed, cedar on some walls behind paneling or sheet rock, walnut sub floor. Hardwood floors in LR , halls bedrooms.
Mudroom, utility room, and half bath have concrete floor, as does the patio. 
It is an old house but built to last- proven by the fact that it is standing tall.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

The taxes were $230 the road frontage 225ft x 880 deep


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

What is a mud room? We have heard the term before but have no idea.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I think a mud room is an outside room or one with exterior doors- this one has a door to the front porch and to the patio. It has a 1/2 bath and is between the kitchen and the patio. To me it is an extra room right now is the receptacle for things that have no place to go due to remodeling.
This place needs a family, it is going to grow everything out the yazoo


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

a mud room is a room easily accessed from the outside, where you can leave all your 'mud'--boots, chore coats, wash eggs, and even a calf or kid who needs warmed up or special care. our mud room is huge, larger than some bedrooms or living rooms, but that was one aspect we didn't budge on when building our house. 

I hope your place sells soon, but I gotta ask, why do you need so much strength to live there? too much upkeep or winters too rough?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

i am not young have had severe health problems but I will survive by the grace of God alone.


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

Waiting Falcon said:


> It is hard to admit I made a mistake, but that I have.
> I am neither strong enough to handle this place nor have the will too.
> 
> The place is one of constant charm and feeling of seclusion. With the screened in porch from which you can sit and watch the wild animals play, hear the rich sounds of the birds singing to the old barn that takes you back to yesteryear this place is attractive.
> ...


do you want to tradefor land in arkansas?
i have almost 28 acres free and clear 
worth 60,000 plus
elec/phone/paved county rds/8x14 barn insulated/
culvert/gravel drive /gravel turnout/
building site /million dollar views/ all wooded /marketa:shrug:ble cedar and oaks etc:shrug::umno: or yes
936-225-2158


----------



## offgrid12 (Mar 4, 2011)

:bored::bored::bored:
how deep etc


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

The mistake was my age and health , thinking I could do what needs to be done. This is a beautiful place, I cannot say that too often. Right now I am working on getting it back to its optimum condition. For the last several years it has been just hit and miss as the elderly lady was put in a nursing home, then died. Her SIL was doing the mowing but that is all. 
I am rather a perfectionist so I am doing the most I can which is more than the strength I have. I have been out cutting out saplings from under the power line and small bushes from the fence rows.
The new custom cabinets are slated to go in next week.
There are two wells on the place- one in use and one not. I do not know anything about the one not in use but the other is providing adequate water though it is a bit irony. My clothes washed in the water come out very white so it is not staining.
I think, - I will have to check for sure, but I think the well in use is 165 ft deep.
Wild life abound deer and turkey have been seen close by- usually see either the deer or the turkeys when I go on a walk in the woods.
And no I do not think I want to trade although it sounds like a nice place. I have learned my lesson and will probably settle on an acre or less.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

How far are you from Buffalo?

What is the road access- paved or gravel? If gravel, how far out and is it private or county maintained?
Any low water bridge crossings, and if so is there an alternate route?

Do you have a flyer or listing ad that you could send me? I have a TON of family in the area, and there is always someone looking to pick up property- either personal or investment. Thanks!


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

There are two wells on the property- one in use the other not.
Good water with a bit of mineral twang. My clothes come out white so I guess it it is none staining but then I always use cold water,

Buffalo is on 65 Bolivar on 13 and 32 is the connecting highway I am guessing only maybe 45 miles? Sign says 12 miles to Bolivar from 123/13 jct at Humansville.

I am sorry if I am late on answering replies as my computer is in the shop and i get very infrequent access at the library. There is high access at the house.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

House is on paved road, no low water bridges, but might be slick on one hill on main way to town in winter. There are alternate routes. 
Polk County maintained road, Empire Electric, Centurytel internet telephone.
I will try to take recent pictures as cabinets are in and a lot of cleanup work has been done on place. IUt may be listed with a realtor this week ensd and then there would be a flyer available.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes inside pics would be great~


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

before it can be sold the old well has to be plugged and has to be done a certen way . cement pumped from bottom to top ,, not top to bottom


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

tom j said:


> before it can be sold the old well has to be plugged and has to be done a certen way . cement pumped from bottom to top ,, not top to bottom


Depends on the condition of the well and the county. We bought several properties with "old" wells in MO. Some were still producing (slow or shallow), but deeper and/or modern wells had been drilled. You can still use them for ag purposes if you install a cap and pump. Also in some cases, you can have the well inspected, marked, and capped without filling in if you have a future purpose for it.

Waiting Falcon, I am passing the word on. When you get back on, PM contact info to pass along for you or your agent. Also, are you listing at a higher price? Thanks!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

That porch really is lovely.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I will try to get some updates very soon , inside and outside pictures.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Waiting Falcon said:


> I will try to get some updates very soon , inside and outside pictures.


Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5822585750/in/photostream/

Kitchen and bath pictures

I am painting the living room, pictures will follow when finished.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

When you go to the above link , click on You and it should bring up another 25-30 pictures. 
I now have the picture loaded at photobucket - not as good a quality pictures but easier to get too.
http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j390/waitingfalcon/Wildwood Acres/


----------

